

Ask HN: Crazy idea #12539: smart rss to email gateway - jacquesm

Has the following been done to your knowledge and if not what do you think of the idea?<p>RSS is one more 'inbox' you have to monitor. Some people on HN are working on improving RSS by applying bayesian filtering to RSS feeds to pick out the items that you are most likely interested in.<p>I'm a little bit old-fashioned in a sense that my email inbox doubles as my to-do list. The reason for that is simple, email is something I'm going to have to deal with anyway, so I send myself one-liner emails with a [todo] header in the subject so I can easily sort them.<p>RSS would add another input queue to monitor, and that's why I have so far stayed away from 'readers', instead I just have a very limited set of sites that I visit.<p>But even then you have to filter out the items that you are interested in.<p>How about tying in the idea of very smart RSS filtering so that that the stream gets reduced to manageable proportions (with caps on the number of messages per day and so on), and gateway that in to a periodic digest to your inbox?<p>That way you only have to monitor one stream for events.<p>Crazy ? Or useful ?
======
username3
I remember using RssFwd...

